# Virus and Malware



## Suriano10 (Feb 10, 2011)

How do I manage virus and malware in Unix?


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 10, 2011)

By following good security practices.


----------



## Suriano10 (Feb 10, 2011)

Yeah I know that but how what should I do and what should I not as you can see I am a beginner in unix 
But still thanks.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 10, 2011)

There we go again:

*Unofficial FreeBSD Security Checklist / Links / Resources*
*Book Suggestions*
*The FreeBSD Handbook*


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 10, 2011)

What you should do, besides asking more specific questions, depends on the situation.  If you're running a single-user desktop, that's very different from an Internet-facing server.

Do not defeat security measures.  For example, enabling telnetd, or enabling root login in sshd; they are disabled for a reason.


----------



## Suriano10 (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks for the answer Wblock i really appreciate but please could you also help me with this How do i handle my HTTP server in UNIX iam completely lost


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 10, 2011)

Start reading handbooks, books, and manuals, Suriano10. No one on these forums is going to explain the entire world of http servers to you on a forum.


----------

